#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-04
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: to mas tak skvelej net, nebo nekde porad prebihas?
<Chinese_soup> vsak vidis, t-mobile :D
<brk> znamka punku :o)
<brk> SquirrelCZECH: mobilni pripojeni, nebo adsl?
<ZOMBitch> hlavne, ze tu musi opruzovat connectama a pak to stejnak nesleduje, zalud :D
<brk> co cekas od veverky? :o)
<ZOMBitch> aspon orisek :D
<brk> asi si ho zrovna cumla :o)
<ZOMBitch> ale ten mel byt muj :(
<SquirrelCZECH> hosi
 * SquirrelCZECH prave topil v krbu
<SquirrelCZECH> brk: a ano, mobilni pripojeni
<brk> kdysi jsem mel jejich "4G" pres ohavnou ruzovou kartu a padalo to priblizne stejne
<SquirrelCZECH> T-Mobile EDGE
<SquirrelCZECH> :D
<SquirrelCZECH> tak ja mam dve carky signalu
<SquirrelCZECH> a to na jedinem miste na v baraku....
<SquirrelCZECH> neni nat to byt na chate v zapadakove
<brk> si hod nekam na shell irc klienta a mas po padech :o)
<SquirrelCZECH> no to si vzdycky rikam ze udelam kdyz mi to pada
<SquirrelCZECH> pak jsem na miste kde mi to nepada a zapomenu na to
<brk> na version si odpovidal 38s slusna latence :o)
<SquirrelCZECH> ... :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> tak, dodneska jsem tu nemel zadny net
<SquirrelCZECH> ted mam aspon tohle
<SquirrelCZECH> akorat jedine co mi jakztakz jede je IRC
<SquirrelCZECH> ircq/jabber pada
<SquirrelCZECH> a web jen nekdy :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> co mne spis stve je ze tu soused pred tim mel nezabezbecenou wifi a ted neni doma :-(
<SquirrelCZECH> to vypnul...
<SquirrelCZECH> brk: tvl, tu napises o version s 38s a hned to musi Chinese_soup zkouset taky :-)
<Chinese_soup> a co jako
<Chinese_soup> neni se za co stydet, ze mi odpovis za 2 minuty :D
<Chinese_soup> vlastne za 2:56
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZECH: imho ti pada i to IRC :P
<SquirrelCZECH> ZOMBitch: porad je ale nejstabilnejsi
<_hubert_> Kluci, je možný napsat v PHP script, co z cizí stránky zkopíruje obsah určitého DIVu?
<FrostyX> Urcite to mozne je :)
<_hubert_> Google mlčí...
<Chinese_soup> je, filegetcontents & regexp
<_hubert_> Hmm, file_get_contents vrací co? Řetězce?
<FrostyX> $google = file_get_contents('http://www.google.com/');
<FrostyX> echo $google;
<FrostyX> http://php.net/manual/en/function.file-get-contents.php
<_hubert_> FrostyX: Bohužel, manuál je můj věčný nepřítel. :D
<FrostyX> No, to aby ses s nim skamaradil :-D
<Chinese_soup> _hubert_: vraci cely soubor
<FrostyX> Zrovna php.net je hodne prehledene udelanej
<_hubert_> Zatím jsem vždycky našel českou alternativu. :D Ale tady jsem narazil..
<FrostyX> No jo, ale pritom tady je vsechno .. na zacatku popis funkce co dela, parametry jake potrebuje, co vraci, .... dole jsou priklady pouziti od uzivatelu ... nema cenu hledat jinde.
<_hubert_> No dobře, prostě neumím tak dobře anglicky. :D
<FrostyX> No na tom se to prave dobre uci :)
<FrostyX> *to = anglictina :-D
<_hubert_> :D
<_hubert_> Sakra, ale nikde tam navidím, kam nacpat, který div potřebuju. :D
<_hubert_> Ne ne, to bude asi jinak. :D
<Chinese_soup> file_get_contents = stahne soubor
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: file_get_contents — Reads entire file into a string  - do retezce, takze pak staci uz jen v tom retezci najit to co potrebuje a vypsat ne ?
<Chinese_soup> ano
<Chinese_soup> ja nevim proc v te funkci hleda kde ukradnout div
<_hubert_> No jo, to víš, prvně mě to nenapadlo, na to jsem příliš noob.
<SquirrelCZECH> jako
<SquirrelCZECH> jedna vec je precist pekny navod
<SquirrelCZECH> druha vec je pochopit co to vlastne dela :-)
<ZOMBitch> to pak ale nectes pekny navod, ale obrazkovou knizku pro deti ;)
<SquirrelCZECH> :-P
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi, jakou rychlosti myslite ze by mohl behat net po starem telefonim kabelu?
<ZOMBitch> v jakem protokolu?
<ZOMBitch> tahle cekaci komunikace me leze na nerv :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: celkem tu posledni dobou vazne komunikace. Nikdo uz nic neresi. Jako by vsechno fungovalo.... :-D
<Chinese_soup> nebo jsou vsichni na dovolene
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: pro me je casove vyhodnejsi si to co nevim najit, nez tu cekat na odpoved (ktera je misty i uplne k nicemu :D )
<FrostyX> Nemyslim ty dva dny prazdnin. uz tak 3 mesice ..
<ZOMBitch> 2 ;)
<FrostyX> Mas zlomovy bod padu komunikace poznaceny v kalendari ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> koukni na logy ;)
<FrostyX> nemam logy :-D
<ZOMBitch> mg, ... viz topic, hlavne kdyz se tu nadava, ze ho nikdo necte co :P
<ZOMBitch> btw jsem po dlouhe dobe koukal na nove desktpy a docela tragedie ... se mi tam libi pouze jeden :(
<FrostyX> Ono se to vsechno loguje? jsem nevedel
<ZOMBitch> ostatni vaznou v defaultu sveho WM
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: vitej v realite :D
 * FrostyX ma strach. Co kdyz ho podle toho zamerily nepratelske satelity
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> me se za posledni dobu libil snad jen http://www.abclinuxu.cz/desktopy/ok100-20110702
<ZOMBitch> no tak to uz je davno zamereny zejo, ted jen cekaj na slova blackbrier popr tredstone ;)))
<FrostyX> vsechno je to ted samej gnome-shell a unity ... imho se na to neda ani divat natoz to pouzivat
<ZOMBitch> +1
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jo docela to jde, az na to pozadi,ble
<FrostyX> :-D
<ZOMBitch> me se libi http://www.abclinuxu.cz/desktopy/equal-20110612
<FrostyX> jo, to byl ten druhej. ten byl ale moc daleko a nechtel se mi hledat :-D
<ZOMBitch> :))
<ZOMBitch> afk
<FrostyX> cau za mesic :-D
<ZOMBitch> ale prd
<ZOMBitch> max pul hodky neasi ;)
<FrostyX> neasi :-D
 * SquirrelCZECH ma Unity a je spokojen...
 * Chinese_soup je bfu s gnome2 :-)
 * FrostyX je magor s openboxem
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: here :)
<Chinese_soup> pulhodka :)
<FrostyX> :)
<ZOMBitch> skoro :)
<ZOMBitch> jdu vlastne jeste moc brzo, tak afk :D
<ZOMBitch> mno nic, asi dopisu mount sshfs :) je to sice spatlanina, ale nejak to funguje :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nevis jestli je do irssi song rating?
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: abys nerek, ze se nic nedeje :P
<FrostyX> song rating ? :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: proste oblibenost, neco jako v traktoru 1-5 hvezdicek :)
<FrostyX> to jo, ale zaboha si nemuzu spojit slova "irssi" + "hudba" + "rating" ... nemyslis treba mpd/ncmpcp ? :-D
<FrostyX> tam bych teda taky nevedel, ale prislo by mi to realnejsi :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ! tak to je dobra demence, jj samo myslim, proto se ptam tebe :))))))))))
<FrostyX> Nevim jestli tam neco takoveho je. Prece vim co se mi libi, tak tam nepotrebuju hvezdicky :-D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: jo to jo, ale na protrideni novejch veci by se to vcelku hodilo ...
<ZOMBitch> ale to bych se zase sek nekde jinde nez potrebuju, nic hudba hraje, musim datlovat :D
<brk> co ta nase veverka s chlupatym wocasem, uz ji to padani omrzelo? :o)
<ZOMBitch> je padla :)
<brk> :o)
<ZOMBitch> tak koukam ze eurotel (O2?) to ma taky super :D
<Chinese_soup> :D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-05
<h00ked> bry jatro 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-06
<WarLocker> Ahoj komunito, kouakl někdo na wiki po vydání 11.04 nejde jenom mě změnit sledování systému po stisknutí ctrl+alt+del dle wiki ? 
<ZOMBitch> :o)
<_hubert_> Dobré ráno. :)
<Chinese_soup> bré
<FrostyX> hoj
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-07
<DarkKnightCZ> zdravim, mam problem s 5.1 zvukem v ubuntu, mam zvukovku M-audio revolution 5.1, vsechno funguje az na front-left speaker (zapojeno to je dobre)
<DarkKnightCZ> nevi nekdo, jak ho zprovoznit?
<FrostyX> v konzoli spust prikaz alsamixer a koukni, jestli ho nahodou nemas ztlumeny ...
<DarkKnightCZ> nemam, alsamixer byla prvni vec kterou jsem kontroloval
<DarkKnightCZ> vsechno je na max
<ZOMBitch> a v jinym OS to jde?
<ZOMBitch> pochopil bych ze nejde cely front, ale front left bych videl na HW prob
<ZOMBitch> <- imho
<DarkKnightCZ> ZOMBitch: predtim nez mi par dnu zpatky odesel disk s windowsy - tam to slo
<ZOMBitch> mozna by to chtelo aktualni informaci misto par dni stare :P
<ZOMBitch> popr se klasicky podivat do logu, dmesg jestli to nehazi nejake errory pri prehravani zvuku ... 
<DarkKnightCZ> dmesg cisty (co se tyce zvuku), aktualne to vyzkousim zitra (par dni - dva a pul dne :) )
<ZOMBitch> btw konektor tam mas zasunuty poradne jo? :))
<ZOMBitch> imho manipulace s case tam pri vymene HDD vetsinou byva, tzn ... :)
<ZOMBitch> mno nic, nechci stravit cely vecer touhle rychlo debatou, gn ;)
<DarkKnightCZ> rikam, konektory atd je vsechno v poradku :)
<DarkKnightCZ> nemontoval jsem to poprve :)
<jtojnar> hi
<Chinese_soup> hi
<FrostyX> kurna ten se tu dlouho ohral :-D
<Chinese_soup> jn :D
<DarkKnightCZ> asi mu bylo teplo :)
<FrostyX> jsem ho nestih ani pozdravit :D
<DarkKnightCZ> no nic, jelikoz nikdo nevi, co s tim, valim spat... zitra jsem tu znovu :)
<FrostyX> :)
<FrostyX> gn
<Chinese_soup> dobrou
<DarkKnightCZ> kdyby nekdo nahodou zjistil, jak zapnout levy predni reprak u 5.1, kdyz ostatni hrajou, zitra mi to muze napsat
<DarkKnightCZ> dobrou
<Chinese_soup> ja sem rad, ze mi vubec jede stereo :D
<Chinese_soup> ne, ze by to nekoho zajimalo
<FrostyX> ja jsem taky rad ze ten zvuk funguje aspon nejak :-D
<FrostyX> celkove jsem rad ze vsechno tak nejak funguje :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-09
<SquirrelCZECH> lidi, nevite nekdo jak je na tom ASUS se svyma utilitkama k deskam a Ubuntu?
<_hubert_> Blbě,
<SquirrelCZECH> skoda
<brk> utilitky k deskam?
<SquirrelCZECH> no :-)
<SquirrelCZECH> Asus Ai Suite II
#ubuntu-cz 2011-07-10
<ZOMBitch> a za tohle platime CEZu ;)
<Chinese_soup> aby :D
<Chinese_soup> *:D
<ZOMBitch> ... neni kes na novou UPS, tak musim aspon nadavat na CEZ :P
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-02
<Achab_> #join ubuntu
<Achab_>  /cry
<Chinese_soup> :(
<Achab_> zustavam i zde nesmutni
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-04
<Ratten> Frosty cau
<FrostyX> hoj
<Ratten> rychle ses ozval :D 
<Ratten> to neni na irc zvykem 
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/NGXL1Zef zkousim se naucit oop 
<Ratten> takove skromne zatim 
<Ratten> ale resil bys tam neco jinak ?
<FrostyX> jo :-D
<Ratten> napr ?
<Ratten> co je natom spatne takhle ?
<Chinese_soup> no
<Chinese_soup> ja bych treba nepouzil PHP
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Ratten> super 
<FrostyX> Nerikam, ze spatne.
<Ratten> tak jak bys to resil ?
<Chinese_soup> vskutku
<FrostyX> Pouzil bych nejaky sablonovaci system, at nemichas ve tridach nejake html znacky ...
<Ratten> jak mam radek 28 neni ten krok kdy prevadim promenou na tu "objektovou" zbytecnej ?
<FrostyX> A kdyz pises funkce, tak by ses mel snazit je psat tak, at se daji znovu pouzit :)
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/vMPg0auM jak mam tu funkci test() da se nak udelat abych ji dole nemusel volat (radek 107) ale zavolala by ji naka funkce uz
<FrostyX> jasne ze da. Proste ji zavolas ve ktere funkci chces
<Ratten> a jak ji zavolam ? jako proste test() ; ?
<FrostyX> jestli ji chces volat v nejake funkci ze stejne tridy jako je to test, tak udelas $this->test()
<FrostyX> a jestli ji chces volat nekde jinde, tak tam budes muset predat ten objekt $hlavni_menu
<FrostyX> nebo tam vytvorit novej ... 
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/vzWeqar5
<Ratten> nic
<FrostyX> protoze ted pro zmenu nevolas tu funkci hesloTrue
<FrostyX> :-)
<Ratten> aha :) diky :D
<Ratten> sorry
<FrostyX> j
<Ratten> neni neco lepsiho nez pastabin ?
<FrostyX> podobnych sluzeb je hodne
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/4CVdrNxQ skoro finalni verze
<Ratten> napada te naka pripominka ?
<Chinese_soup> treba nejak normalne odsazovat
<Ratten> http://pastebin.com/w2zwFmUp co takhle ?
<Ratten> frosty co ty to pouzivas za (html system) ?
<Ratten> sablonovej
<FrostyX> smarty
<Ratten> diky zkusim se naucit
<Ratten> to musim ten web celej predelat ?
<Ratten> to je koukam (neco) jako nette
<Chinese_soup> vsak - framework
<FrostyX> akorat to smarty oproti nette resi jen sablony ...
<Chinese_soup> jop
<Ratten> vyplati se to vubec ucit ?
<Ratten> jako html sablony formulare a tak jo ?
<FrostyX> nevim, jsem se to co jsem potreboval, naucil za 10 minut a pouzivam to rad
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-05
<Ratten> ja bych se to ucil mesic :D
<Chinese_soup> :-)
<Chinese_soup> ale prdlacky
<Chinese_soup> akorat bych byt tebou fakt odsazoval ten kod lepe
<Ratten> cau
<Ratten> frosty ?
<Ratten> cau
<Ratten> kde mam u toho smarty zapiosvat php ?
<Ratten> to tam mam includovat do toho hlavniho index.php ?
<FrostyX> Ratten: se koukni na nejaky priklad na netu
<Ratten> FrostyX pokud to chapu tak ja si tam udelam jeste nakou slozku kde budu mit jen ty objekty a ty naincluduju do index.php
<Ratten> budu psat normane v objektech a to co budu chtit jako vystup tak to musim predat nakemu smart objektu
<FrostyX> jojo, tak nejak
<Ratten> aha tak to je mnohem pochopitelnejsi nez nette 
<Ratten> FrostyX da se primo v tom templetu zavolat objekt ?
<FrostyX> jj da
<FrostyX> kdyz ho do nej z php predas ...
<Ratten> a jak ho mam predat ?
<FrostyX> vis jak davat do sablon promenne ?
<FrostyX> treba
<Ratten> ee
<Ratten> http://smarty.ronnieweb.net/promenne.php tu nic extra neni
<FrostyX> proto bych zacal tu http://www.smarty.net/docs/en/
<FrostyX> a ptal ses asi na toto http://www.smarty.net/docs/en/language.variables.tpl#language.assigned.variables
<FrostyX> uplne stenym zpusobem dostanes do tech sablon objekt ..
<Ratten> o diky to uz je o necem jinem :)
<FrostyX> :-)
<Ratten> $smarty->assign('firstname', 'Doug'); jak dotoho narvu ten svuj objekt ?
<FrostyX> to prvni je jmeno jak se to bude jmenovat v sablone a ten druhy parametr je hodnota ...
<FrostyX> takze misto douga das $mujObject
<Ratten> a pak ho vyvolam na  {$firstname} ze ?
<Ratten> na = pomoci*
<FrostyX> no kdyz to bude objekt, tak budes muset pristoupit k nejake jeho vlastnosti
<FrostyX> nebo metode ..
<FrostyX> takze bys dal {$firstname->xxx} nebo {$firstname->metoda()}
<Ratten> a to xxx je jako parametr pro objekt ?
<FrostyX> moment
<FrostyX> Ratten: takle bys tam jednoduse narval objekt a pouzil ho
<FrostyX> http://pastebin.com/Nhtkc140
<Ratten> o diky
<FrostyX> napsal jsem to z hlavy, kdyby tam byla nejaka chyba, tak sry, ale pro priklad to staci ne ?
<Ratten> pokud ot je dobre napsane tak jo :)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-06
<kanus> Zdravim, mohl by mi nekdo poradit s konfiguraci openssh-serveru? Po dlouhe dobe jsem zase potreboval nakopirovat do pc neco pres sit a nestacim se divit - vzdy dostanu hlasku Connection refused. Rikal jsem si, ze budou zablokovany ostatni pocitace, ale ani ssh 127.0.0.1 nefunguje. 
<kanus> Diky
<kanus> Tak problem vyresen, nakonec jsem smazal vsechny configy a reinstalnul openssh-server
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-07
<Ratten> cau
<Ratten> FrostyX
<Ratten> to tve mi nak nejde
<Ratten> a jak se tam resi preklady ?
<Alda_> zdravím
<Alda_> mate nekdo xbox 360?
<Alda_> zkousel jsem zprovoznit ushare pro sdileni dat s xboxem
<Alda_> a kdyz zadam http://localhost:49200/web/ushare.html tak mi to hodi chybu, to za prve a ani nemuzu najit pocitac v xboxu
<Alda_> mohl by mi nekdo poradit co s tim?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-07-08
<Alda__> zdravím
<Alda__> mate nekdo xbox 360?
<Alda__> zkousel jsem zprovoznit ushare pro sdileni dat s xboxem
<Alda__> a kdyz zadam http://localhost:49200/web/ushare.html tak se mi stranka nezobrazi, to za prve a ani nemuzu najit pocitac v xboxu
<Alda__> mohl by mi nekdo poradit co s tim?
<Alda> zdravim
<Alda> nevite proc mi nejde kliknout na Povolit?
<Alda> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/3848/snmekobrazovkypozen2012.png
#ubuntu-cz 2013-07-03
<HominemNovi> zdar
<Chinese_soup> nazdar, lol
#ubuntu-cz 2013-07-06
<metalero> buuuuuu!
<metalero> haló, je tady nekdo?
<Chinese_soup> ne
<metalero> to je hruza
<metalero> tieto kanaly idu do riadnych sra*ciek! skoda...
<Chinese_soup> co bys čekal, když to má v názvu ubuntu, lol
<Chinese_soup> a taky když se to jmenuje kanál :P
<metalero> tak to bolo teraz dobre :D
<metalero> prave som vypustil zo svojich ust perlu "Vazeni posluchaci, vitajte u mojmu programos" :D
<FrostyX> som nepochopil :-/
#ubuntu-cz 2015-06-29
<kopka> ahojte, použiva niekto z vás gnome 2 classic? alebo ste sa nestretli s niečim podobnym?..potrebujem vypnuť aby mi nevyhladavalo text na obrazovke. Proste je jedno čo mam otvorene ak kliknem na klavesnicu automaticky mi da niečo hladať na danej ploche... http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=oh1nxv&s=8  ..neviete mi poradiť?
#ubuntu-cz 2017-07-05
<Finnix> hello
<Finnix> maybe someone knows where to find man, called "ondrej"?
#ubuntu-cz 2018-07-04
<sargonout> ahoj 
<sargonout> no tu je nejak mrtvo :)
